# CO2 Diffuser opinions please...



## Rabbithntr86219 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wondering,in Your professional opinion,what is the best CO2 Diffuser to use? I have the one that came with a CO2 NRGreen kit that I bought at petsmart.....although I have a Pressurized CO2 bottle now,I was wondering if there is a better diffuser that I should get. There is on in DrFosterSmith that says it dissolves 100% of CO2. The Double Membrane Diffuser.


----------



## pianomav (Jan 9, 2008)

That's interesting.. i wonder if anyone has tried that double membrane diffuser and could comment on its effectiveness..


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

if you got the money go ADA. if you want something cheap(but quality), go with the Rhinox diffusers:
http://stores.ebay.com/AquaticMagic_CO2-Equipment_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ4QQftidZ1QQtZkm


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

just buy a small powerhead and poke some holes in the impeller then run the co2 line directly into the intake of the powerhead, this will distribute Co2 throughout the aquarium far more efficiently than any Diffuser could. Its cheaper than ADA and will give you a batter result


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> just buy a small powerhead and poke some holes in the impeller then run the co2 line directly into the intake of the powerhead, this will distribute Co2 throughout the aquarium far more efficiently than any Diffuser could. Its cheaper than ADA and will give you a batter result


I disagree with that. I tried using a powerhead in such a way, and I would guess at least half my CO2 would simply rise to the top of the tank in the form of tiny bubbles and dissipate much too quickly. Once I went to something that actually works to dissolve the CO2 I got much better results.

Dave


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have gone through about 8 different reactors diffusers. I finally found one from aquaspotworld.com that works awesome. The mix/max internal external co2 reactor. I run it on a xp4 and I have to turn the bubbles per sec. down quite a bit compared to others because of it's effectiveness. I use it on my 125gal. I also have the aquamedic 1000, IMO, piece of crap.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

gibmaker said:


> I have gone through about 8 different reactors diffusers. I finally found one from aquaspotworld.com that works awesome. The mix/max internal external co2 reactor. I run it on a xp4 and I have to turn the bubbles per sec. down quite a bit compared to others because of it's effectiveness. I use it on my 125gal. I also have the aquamedic 1000, IMO, piece of crap.


I'm curious, why you feel the am 1000 isn't good.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I ran my xp4 attached to the aquamedic 1000 and it seemed as though it did not do a good job of dissolving co2. It would build up in the reactor really fast. I thought all of the bio balls would be the prob but I took some out and still the same results. with that being said if anyone wants to purchase a aquamedic 1000 from me you are welcome to. It collects dust in a box in my basement.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

forgot to mention there is post here somewhere about the double membrane diffuser and it seemed as though anyone who tried it did not like it, at least in the post I read.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

gibmaker said:


> I ran my xp4 attached to the aquamedic 1000 and it seemed as though it did not do a good job of dissolving co2. It would build up in the reactor really fast. I thought all of the bio balls would be the prob but I took some out and still the same results. with that being said if anyone wants to purchase a aquamedic 1000 from me you are welcome to. It collects dust in a box in my basement.


Reason I asked is because I recently setup a 180g and used a 1000 inline with an eheim. When you say it didn't dissolve the co2 are you saying that bubbles came out of the return into the tank.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Reason I asked is because I recently setup a 180g and used a 1000 inline with an eheim. When you say it didn't dissolve the co2 are you saying that bubbles came out of the return into the tank.


No, it would just build up in the reactor. it seemed as though there was not enough flow going through it to dissolve it. Yes I do clean my xp4 almost every time I do a water change which is once a week.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an ADA diffuser, and I think it works beautiful. I just have to put it under the filter output so any bubbles that don't diffuse get thrown around the tank. The biggest problem is the price tag. Thats why I asked for one for Christmas.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

DaveS said:


> I disagree with that. I tried using a powerhead in such a way, and I would guess at least half my CO2 would simply rise to the top of the tank in the form of tiny bubbles and dissipate much too quickly. Once I went to something that actually works to dissolve the CO2 I got much better results.
> 
> Dave


did you poke many holes in the impeller? Ive been doing this for a long time and if you do it correctly the bubbles are far too small to have much buoyancy at all. WAY smaller than what a glass diffuser emits. ask Tom Barr or Greg Watson they will tell you the same thing as they have also been using this method over glass diffusers. you can also setup an inline reactor which can also distribute very tiny bubbles throughout the tanks.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

gibmaker said:


> No, it would just build up in the reactor. it seemed as though there was not enough flow going through it to dissolve it. Yes I do clean my xp4 almost every time I do a water change which is once a week.


if you build a reactor with a venrti loop Via tom barrs design there will be no bubble buildup at all. thats what the venrti loop is designed to do


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well if there was a buildup in the reactor wouldn't bubble then come out of the filter return. The way the AM 1000 is set up the co2 bubbles rise up from the bottom of the reactor and then the filter flow smashes them back down and back to the tank.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Well if there was a buildup in the reactor wouldn't bubble then come out of the filter return. The way the AM 1000 is set up the co2 bubbles rise up from the bottom of the reactor and then the filter flow smashes them back down and back to the tank.


not necessarily, sometimes buildup gets caught in the very top of the reactor where there is no flow rate virtually, they can sit there all day dramatically dropping the rate at which co2 dissolves. the ventri loop is pretty much a hole at the top of the reactor that feeds Co2 buildup into the intake so that it is shot back through the reactor. the constant feeding process of the ventri loop ensures there is no Co2 buildup as long as there is a decent flow going through it


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I just run my line to a small diffuser that sits in my Eheim's inlet basket. Works pretty well.


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Feb 16, 2008)

The AZOO Regulator kit I bought came with a Glass diffuser and I was not happy with bubble size coming out of it, so I switched to a Limewood airstone and I am getting a much finer mist. 

That said, eventually I am going to try a power reactor like the one below. 

Sold at Florida Driftwood for $49.95. I saw this in person at a LFS large planted show tank and I got the impression it was working well (you could see the bubbles getting pulverized inside the chamber). Plants were lush and growing very well.


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Feb 16, 2008)

You could also make something like this with a power head and gravel cleaner.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

BassMiesterNJ said:


> You could also make something like this with a power head and gravel cleaner.


Ya, for a lot cheaper than $50


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I use three different types of diffusers. I find them all effective and certain ones suit certain setups.

I use a ceramic glass diffuser. It works great. I position it under the spray bar of my filter. I am careful not to let the co2 near my Eheim canister filter intake. I think this diffuser is best with deeper tanks or positioned under water flow to ensure distribution of co2. 

I use an AquaMedic 1000 inline reactor. It has proven its usefulness to me. I have mine plumed inline with Eheim 2028 and never experience any bubbles. The only time I experience buildup is when gas is on too high. I have quality filter which outputs flowrate on spec sheet.

I also use a ceramic air stone (microbubbler) inside AquaClear hang on filter. I push the co2 tubing in the filter intake pull it through and connect microbubbler then pull it back down towards the bottom of intake. It works excellent! Its very cheap and very effective. I've attached a photo so you can see what I am explaining, its not the microbubbler but you get the idea.

Personally I would not mess with powerhead for co2 reactor.


----------



## Rabbithntr86219 (Feb 17, 2008)

I see the Rhinox...which looks ok,I dont see the ADA..is it on the link you gave me?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I've used a number of different glass diffusers from ADA to ones on eBay and the Ehiem plastic one. They always end up needing cleaning and the glass ones could break a tad too easy if I wasn't careful. The Ehiem was easy to clean as you can dissassemble it; the glass ones were a pain. Additionally, I always felt I was losing CO2 out the surface as not all of the bubbles would dissolve before reaching the surface. Now I just run a line directly into my Ehiem 2028. I get 100% saturation.

Ammonia & nitrite remain zero since doing this so I dont think it is harming the bio bed. CO2 doesnt displace oxygen that is needed in the aerobic function of the bio bed.


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> I also use a ceramic air stone (microbubbler) inside AquaClear hang on filter. I push the co2 tubing in the filter intake pull it through and connect microbubbler then pull it back down towards the bottom of intake. It works excellent! Its very cheap and very effective. I've attached a photo so you can see what I am explaining, its not the microbubbler but you get the idea.
> 
> Personally I would not mess with powerhead for co2 reactor.


what's the difference with this method and feeding co2 through a microbubbler under a powerhead's intake? it is more efficient because there is no off gassing produced by the AC (from the impeller compartment, water flowing over the spillway, and surface agitation).


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

miles said:


> what's the difference with this method and feeding co2 through a microbubbler under a powerhead's intake? it is more efficient because there is no off gassing produced by the AC (from the impeller compartment, water flowing over the spillway, and surface agitation).


Its taking advantage of something already in use and I am not adding another powered device to my setup. Thats enough for me... The sound of water choping away in impeller would bother me, the gas bubbles appear to sit in the intake tube swirling around. I keep my tank water level at or above spillway to reduce noise for the most part.


----------

